# TDI for Caja



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

So today was Caja's big day. There were over 40 dogs being tested and it took almost 3 hours! She passed with flying colors. Nothing ever phases her. After doing some therapy work over the winter at Hospice of Buffalo and also a local rehab center I just wanted something to back her visits up with. WTG Caja.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

Excellent, good job!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Way to go! It's such a rewarding experience!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

WTG Caja and







Trish


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Congratulations!!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Great Job,


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I just have to get her vet to sign off on her paperwork and send it in.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Once again, congratulations!!!


----------

